
Make Your Software Engineering Team Awesome (Even If You're Not a Manager) - daffnee
https://www.codementor.io/npostolovski/how-to-make-your-software-engineering-team-more-awesome-even-if-you-re-not-a-manager-drfgfoaua
======
kaikai
> Missed opportunities for knowledge-sharing that could have helped work go
> faster

So much this. I've learned a ton from my teammates by listening to them talk
through their approach and hearing it develop over time.

As a side note, I'm charmed to see the author is both a software developer and
a psychology student. That seems like the perfect combination forthis
thoughtful piece on teams.

